# tV for your V !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE's faVorites - Pheasants forever - American bird hunter - Flush - Ducks unlimited - Duck commander - all of these shows are rated PV ( perfect 4 V's ) yes PIKE does watch some parts of them - pups birds & guns - can not help himself - what shows do you like ?


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

That's funny! When my husband leaves Gus alone at home every afternoon, he turns on the TV for him. He always leaves The Food Network on. I asked why he doesn't let Gus watch Animal Planet, and my husband thought that with all the weird animal sounds and stuff it might be too disturbing for him  And he was dead serious - I thought it was cute


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

jjohnson said:


> That's funny! When my husband leaves Gus alone at home every afternoon, he turns on the TV for him. He always leaves The Food Network on. I asked why he doesn't let Gus watch Animal Planet, and my husband thought that with all the weird animal sounds and stuff it might be too disturbing for him  And he was dead serious - I thought it was cute


That is very smart of your husband. I have read many articles about not leaving Animal Planet on for that reason.

Ruby is interested in any show that has dogs. We started watching Dogs in the city - it is on tonight at 8pm EST. She is glued to the TV watching the dogs.

What drives me crazy is when she is sleeping and hears a doorbell on TV she lets out a single high pitch bark and goes back to sleep. There was one commercial a while ago that had a doorbell that sounded like ours and our cats would always run when they heard it as they did when people would come to the door.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't keep animal planet (although I love that channel) on for Otto either, for the same reason! I always keep HGTV on because it's always ppl talking and for the most part up beat and without negative undertones! Omg! Do I over think things or what?  : ??? (don't answer that!! Lol) ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We keep a local news channel on for Sophie during the day while we are at work. No wonder she's so smart and well-informed :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Read that dogs don't watch TV because it looks like still pictures to them... 24 frames/second is too slow for their brain.
I think they just listen to the sounds. 

Elevator music makes our V. very sleepy.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

When Sophie was a "crazylittleTasmaniandevil" puppy, I used to leave peaceful classical music on for her while she was in her crate. I read that it slows dog's hearbeat and calms them.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've left animal planet on for Haeden since day one but now I'm wondering if I should put on something else for him during the day that is less stressful.

I will say that he absolutely despises the voice of Steve Irwin's wife. He always cocks his head to the side or will stare at the TV and then almost run away. Maybe it's time he 'matures' and I put on some Food Network for him or daytime talk shows like The View or The Chew.

Funny story- the other day we recorded Dogs 101 when they featured vizslas. Haeden was completely asleep but when the vizslas came on he woke up and watched the entire segment on them. Every now and again he would turn and look at us like "mom! dad! They're like me!" As soon as it was over he went back to sleep. Now we watch it every couple weeks because he seems to love it so much. Especially when they're running around.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

When Jasper was a puppy and I still had cable, I'd leave the TV on for noise--but kid's channels, for the same reasons outlined above: everybody sounds happy! I didn't want him spooked by crazy animal sounds or action movie gunshots or car crashes until he was fully desensitized. So he got to listen to the Disney channel! He seemed to be a fan of the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse, especially when it was Donald Duck. He did like the quacky way that guy talks. Just the noise, though. He could care less for the images, even if it's dogs or birds!

Now I've given up the cable and just use an antenna--he gets PBS if it's coming in good that day, or ABC--so lots of talk shows and maybe a soap or two. 

The only video--on TV or the computer--that he has ever acknowledged is a YouTube video of an angry cat. He's scared of them when they hiss and make that angry meowing sound. He heard that video one day and tried to hide his face in my stomach!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine love shows with other animals in them. You get to all the vizsla goofy looks while they watch. If its any type of birds it drive Lucy nuts. She tries to figure out how to get to them. When she can't its whining and stamping her feet in front of the TV. I turn the TV off and
put on a classical CD for them when I'm out of the house. I think Lucy would destroy a TV trying to get the birds out of it.


----------

